# More Riddles!



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

*A.* You throw away the outside and cook the inside. 
Then you eat the outside and throw away the inside. 
What did you eat?

*B.* I have holes in my top and bottom, my left and right, and in the middle. 
But I still hold water. 
What am I?

*C.*  I run over fields and woods all day. 
Under the bed at night I sit not alone. 
My tongue hangs out, up and to the rear, awaiting to be filled in the morning.
What am I?

*D.*  A certain crime is punishable if attempted but not punishable if committed. 
What is it?

*E.*  I'm the part of the bird that's not in the sky. 
I can swim in the ocean and yet remain dry. 
What am I?

*F.* I went into the woods and got it. 
 sat down to seek it. 
I brought it home with me because I couldn't find it. 
What is it?

*G.* Pronounced as one letter,
And written with three,
Two letters there are,
And two only in me.
I'm double, I'm single,
I'm black, blue, and gray,
I'm read from both ends,
And the same either way.
What am I?

*H.* As a whole, I am both safe and secure.
Behead me, and I become a place of meeting.
Behead me again, and I am the partner of ready.
Restore me, and I become the domain of beasts.
What am I?


----------



## Redkite (Sep 24, 2014)

Some guesses:

A. A joint of meat on the bone (packaged)
B.
C.
D. Suicide
E. The bird's reflection in the water
F.
G. Eye
H. A stable


----------



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Some guesses:
> 
> A. A joint of meat on the bone (packaged)
> B.
> ...



Well Done, A is actually Corn-on-the-cob but your answer is also feasible, the rest are correct.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 24, 2014)

C is a shoe
G is an eye


----------



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> C is a shoe
> G is an eye



Well done on C Sally, Redkite already got eye.


----------



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

Only 'B' and 'F' to get.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 24, 2014)

B is a sponge
F is a splinter


----------



## Redkite (Sep 24, 2014)

Brilliant Andy, seems obvious now but I couldn't work them out for the life of me!


----------



## David H (Sep 24, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> B is a sponge
> F is a splinter



Well Done Andy (that's if you didn't check Google)


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 24, 2014)

David H said:


> Well Done Andy (that's if you didn't check Google)



Well, that was a back-handed compliment if ever I've heard one.


----------

